# 1941 Dayton Huffman Big Tank



## coin1812 (Oct 9, 2019)

Added a new one to the herd this week.


----------



## Pookie42 (Oct 9, 2019)

That’s a beauty [emoji1417][emoji92]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice!
One of my all time favorite models.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 9, 2019)

Great bike , nice addition !


----------



## tech549 (Oct 9, 2019)

very nice!!


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 10, 2019)

These are everywhere!  They are like krate bikes!
I love the Colonial fenders and the "W" light.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Interesting that these have two different racks. V/r Shawn


----------



## coin1812 (Oct 10, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> These are everywhere!  They are like krate bikes!
> I love the Colonial fenders and the "W" light.
> 
> View attachment 1076356



 Haha. I've seen a few of them. They have all been the same colors but obviously the rack and fenders are different on this one. I wish I still had my 40 lit tank to match it. Very nice bike Charnleybob. Any idea on the model of this one?


----------



## coin1812 (Oct 10, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Interesting that these have two different racks. V/r Shawn




Hey Shawn- Racks and fenders. The others I have seen had just the flat rack and standard fenders. This one has the lit rack and colonial fenders


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2019)

The one Bob shows has colonials with the '41 style rack. What are the numbers on the back of the fork crown of your bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## coin1812 (Oct 10, 2019)

I guess those are. I didn't look close enough


----------



## coin1812 (Oct 10, 2019)

May of 41'


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 10, 2019)

It says "01", with the "0" being poorly stamped, like the guy was drunk punching it. 
Those indeed are Colonial fenders.
I like the big tanks, with the ball lights, a little better than the lit tanks.


----------



## coin1812 (Oct 10, 2019)

Here was my 40


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 10, 2019)

Man, that’s nice.


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 10, 2019)

What's always interesting to me, if you go back 20 years or so, you rarely ever saw a big tank at shows or for sale.


----------



## coin1812 (Oct 10, 2019)

You still dont see them that often


----------



## stezell (Oct 10, 2019)

Good looking bike Joe!
Sean


----------



## stezell (Oct 10, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> These are everywhere!  They are like krate bikes!
> I love the Colonial fenders and the "W" light.
> 
> View attachment 1076356



I wish they were like Krates, Bob. If so I would at least have a few.
Sean


----------

